# Auburn Mountain Mandarin Festival



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Last fall we traveled to Auburn, Ca in California’s Historic Gold Country
in the foothills of the great Sierra Nevada mountains. We attended the 
Auburn Mountain Mandarin Festival. 
There was much to see, do & taste!! Sampling was Mandatory!!

We made a video to share :

[ame]https://youtu.be/2npe5Moa3g0[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

